# Cycling Challenge in Ione, CA 9/18/10



## ClarksCorner (Aug 10, 2010)

*September 18, 2010*

Clark's Corner in Ione challenges you to grab your bike and your family, friends or team and take a tour in and around Ione, then pedal your way to the finish at Clark’s Corner on Main Street!

You can start your ride wherever you'd like; leave from your front door or meet at a park or parking lot near you and ride into town. Wherever you start your ride, you're sure to enjoy the beautiful rolling hills of Amador County.

Make a day of it! There is a park for the kids nearby, and many more fun activities in and around Clark's Corner, including wine tasting featuring Amador County wines, a BBQ and live music.

Registration and further details can be found at: 
http://www.clarkscornerione.com/pages/cycling_challenge.cgi


----------

